# Cabin For Sale



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I thought I had this sold but they backed out because of their own money problems.

I have a Lot 90'X100' with 10'X20' Unfinished Cabin that can be easly built on too.There is Electric and the Cabin is wired.Have an Evirolite Composting Toilet,I think we gave $1,500 for it.Got a Small Cook Stove and Refridgerator in it.

There is a Small Camper that goes with it,we have the Title.

It is 10 miles SW of Warsaw on 83 HWY.Its at Fairfield Woods which is close to Fairfield Ramp on Truman Lake.It is about 100' from Corps of Engineer Land.

I'm sorry I would have Pics but I'm having trouble with Photo Bucket.

I'm asking $5,000,which is way less than I have in the place.


Here is a Link that has Pics
http://missouriwhitetails.com/forums/viewthread.php?tid=38314&page=1#pid479062

big rockpile


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The other site says you are asking $15,000. Did you mean to post $5,000 or $15,000 here?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> The other site says you are asking $15,000. Did you mean to post $5,000 or $15,000 here?


$5,000 worth a heck of lot more and I have alot more in it butget what I can in a hurry.Health and all not able to do what I want with it.

My Son says he wants the Camper,so it no Longer goes with it.

big rockpile


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, I'd say $5,000 is a bargain. Too bad it is in MO and not TX.


----------

